# QT 16 Drive Shaft



## alsoldbolens

Hi all, new to forum. Great tractors, but hard to find parts!!! I have a QS-16 bought new in 1977 and a 1979 QT-16 purchased 2007. Looking for a driveshaft(engine to hydro) for the QT 16 w/Onan. bolens part# 1734370. The old shaft has a bad U-joint. Anyone know anywhere that can replace the U-joint or location of new or used shaft?? Any help appreciated.


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Replacement Driveshaft for QT*

Howdy!

I assembled my own driveshaft from PTO driveshaft parts from Tractor Supply during the course of my Honda repower in my QT-16. Here is a link to the picture of the driveshaft. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OtddUMpTXm6tua3693B7wQ?feat=directlink

Here is another link that gives more details. More info on the driveshaft is discussed here:

QT-16 Honda Repower - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

Here is the excerpt: 

"As you can see from my previous pictures of the driveshaft parts, I elected to not use a standard slip yoke. Instead, I used the 3/4 x 7/8 rectangular shaft (the same size shaft as on the mower deck driveshafts) and the corresponding rectangular tube. By doing the driveshaft this way, I get about 14 inches of engagement versus the 3 - 4 inches I would have gotten with a standard slip yoke. My rationale for doing this is that the more engagement area I have, the less vibration I would have. It seems to have worked!"

Let me know if you have any questions.

Ted


----------



## houseboater1937

Try ebay just search bolens and lots of parts show up


----------



## SnowmanPA

*New vs. Used driveshafts*

I've bought plenty of parts on eBay myself, but I never had any luck finding a driveshaft for my QT. I think the odds of finding a decent serviceable driveshaft for a 35 year old tractor is pretty remote. 

The original Bolens driveshaft on the QT series has non-replaceable u-joints that are also not greasable. So even if you find one, it would likely be worn out as well.

This is why I built my own, using a replaceable, greasable, automotive-style u-joint. The only issue with that is that the hydro cooling fan doesn't work with my replacement shaft. I've seen other posts in which somebody else is reproducing a metal cooling fan for the large frame Bolens. It would be possible to adapt a metal fan to the replacement yoke with a little bit of machine work.

My other idea for cooling is to forget the fan altogether and plumb in a transmission oil cooler. I'm planning on a hydraulics upgrade anyway (power steering and separate lift for the 3-point hitch) so I can incorporate a cooler into that project.

Good luck!


----------



## dick427

*bolens qt 17 rive shaft*

I need to make a new driveshaftfor for my bolens qt 17....need to know the shaft sizes on the motor end and on the hydro end.....can anyone help? Didn't want to pull the shaft yet.


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Replacement Drive Shaft*

Howdy, 

The engine crankshaft is 1 and 1/8 inches (1.125"). This is a straight shaft, NOT a tapered shaft. Unfortunately I do not recall _exactly_ what the transmission shaft diameter is, but somebody else might chime in on that. I believe it is 3/4". I can't measure mine because I sold everything and moved out of state.

I can tell you that the new driveshaft was very smooth and so much more robust than the factory one. Plus it had the benefit of greaseable and replaceable u-joints.

Good luck! 

Ted


----------

